

Firefox gets Multi-Process Plugins from Chrome - taranfx
http://www.taranfx.com/blog/firefox-gets-multi-process-plugins

======
pmichaud
I'm still just looking for a plugin that opens tabs the same way as Chrome
does. If it weren't for the ecosystem of plugins that I rely on for FF, I'd
have moved to Chrome already...

~~~
chowmeined
Tabs Open Relative: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1956>
might be what you're looking for.

~~~
barrkel
There is a lot more to the Chrome tab interface than that - the way they don't
resize while you're closing them en masse is particularly slick.

FWIW, TabMixPlus <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1122> can do
what Tabs Open Relative does, and much more.

